# So confused



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

A few days ago,I saw my husband has a tagged acct with new email acct..the old tagged acct I deleted cos there so much problem.. When I go in I saw the message that keep saying hi babe to girl.. Some saying that "he" need "massage"..previously I posted a thread that say I'm not sure if my husband is having affair..because there a unknown num that call in the middle of the nite.. Tis num actually come from one of the girl in tagged..that night I felt so betrayed by hym and went cutting wrist..the next dae i ask hym about tis and he say this tagged acct is he and his colleague shared..but with my husband photo as display and ic num as password?i dunno hw to trust hym..but currently I'm pregnant and giving birth in roughly 2 month time.. Am I having depression?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

1) Its normal to have questioning thoughts (of husband's loyalty) when you are 7 months pregnant.

2) Yes, even with this... even if he is cheating.. or if it is all just speculation... You ARE having Depression. Seek Help now please.

3) If you went cutting your wrist.. You should be in the hospital RIGHT NOW. 
Get medical attention AS SOON AS YOU CAN. there are emergency suicidal drugs that can help you feel better.

Or was all the talk about cutting your wrist referring back to the old account? How long ago was that?

I still say you are depressed & need help. I also think that very probably he is cheating & flirting on line. Some guys do not consider that cheating, but most here on this forum will say he's cheating & to let that sucker go.

You've got to decide if you want to have a life with your baby.. with a guy that you cannot & do not trust? No? Then leave him NOW> but still, please, get immediate counseling for the depression.
Your baby's life depends on it.


----------



## Christina231010 (Sep 18, 2012)

I cut wrist cos I felt he betray me when I saw this recent account that he chat with girl .. But after all he treat me good just that there is some chit chatting here and there at tagged or dating forum? I wan and hope to have a life with him and my baby.. I will seek for help for the sake of my precious little one that coming out.. Thank aload for ur kind advise..


----------

